# engine problems on 6000 commander



## fathersquest (Jan 5, 2013)

My dad has a commander with a bad engine and he wants to get it running so he can sell it. We were both wondering what the best route is? All suggestions welcome, of course.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Gas or diesel engine??


----------



## fathersquest (Jan 5, 2013)

it is a diesel. I think it has a bad cylinder. My dad thinks it would be more convenient for the buyer if there is a different brand engine that will fit.


----------



## Mike77 (Jan 7, 2013)

I would do some research if the repair is time consuming and costly keep it. If you can turn a good profit then I would weigh selling it against holding on to it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If the diesel fuel in the tank is more than a year old, drain the tank. There is a fuel screen attached to the fuel shut-off valve that should be checked/cleaned as necessary. The screen sticks up inside the tank. Have to remove the valve to access the screen.

Change the fuel filter. 

The following is a diesel system bleeding procedure to prepare the injection system for starting. 
_______________________________________________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Your pump may have a bleeder screw. If so, open that until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. If you are not sure if you have a bleeder screw, loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------

